# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 31-03-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 24-03-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Jam e re ne Forum." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga GocaTironse)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15066

Titulli: "Miri i Xhikes" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15065

Titulli: "Sindroma Akute e Frymëmarrjes" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15064

Titulli: "Shqiperia :i habitur!: rlande" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15060

Titulli: "Jeton kush ne Ithaca?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15057

Titulli: "Jeton kush ne Ithaca?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Kuqalashja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15056

Titulli: "Lajme, njohuri, të reja." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15050

Titulli: "Plasebo (per adhuruesit e rock muzikes)" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga massive_attack)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15048

Titulli: "HAJDE NJE VOTIM TE HAPUR MBI SADDAMIN DHE BUSHIN" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga ELDORADO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15047

Titulli: "Shqiperi-irlande (bay ridge, brooklyn)" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga sakip shehu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15044

Titulli: "FOTOT E FORUMIT ." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga LIFE GUARD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15038

Titulli: "Permbysja e rregjimit ne 97, Revolucion komunist?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15037

Titulli: "Pikturat e mia" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga zarathustra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15033

Titulli: "Ndeshja Shqiperi-Irlande" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga SH_H)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15032

Titulli: "per te gjith lezhjanet qe ndodhen per studime jashte shteti" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga serdi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15031

Titulli: "Shen Joan Maksimovic i Shangait edhe San Franciskos" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga klod)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15029

Titulli: "Kam qejf te jap ndíhmen time per mirmbajtjen e kanalit" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15028

Titulli: "shkruani ndonje leter dashurie......." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga juliana^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15027

Titulli: "Kerkese per aop" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga `the_king`)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15025

Titulli: "Kush e di si gatuhen?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga &quot;Ambrida&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15023

Titulli: "PO UNE NJE PREZANTIM NUK E KAM BERE AKOMA APO JO?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga ELDORADO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15022

Titulli: "Opozita nis sot protesat për të rrëzuar qeverinë" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Beqari002)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15020

Titulli: "A ka ish Ismailsa...?( nga tirona)" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Tironci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15019

Titulli: "Shqiptaret dhe greket pushtojne hapesiren..." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15017

Titulli: "VRASJE në Kishën &quot;St'Paul's Albanian Church&quot;" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Karamel Eyez)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15015

Titulli: "A mundet ligjerish te shpallet Kosova e pavarur?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Henri Anderson)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15014

Titulli: "Kush e gjen?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga I_embli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15013

Titulli: "Cfare u ka mesuar emigrimi?" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga hope31)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15012

Titulli: "Dy tre qe kam shkruar..." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Ani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15010

Titulli: "Nje akt i shemtuar trondit komunitetin shqiptar ne SHBA" (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15008

Titulli: "Me duhet dicka..." (postuar 31-03-2003 nga Nickmaster)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15007

Titulli: "Shqiptarët e Phoenix" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15006

Titulli: "Shtypi cilesor jashte atdheut" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga forever)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15005

Titulli: "Ku eshte prezantimi i Vikit" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga Henri Anderson)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15004

Titulli: "Zhakonda; La Joconde; La Gioconda; Mona Lisa" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15001

Titulli: "Erdhi ora për tu prezantuar dhe un!" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15000

Titulli: "kerkese per aop" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga Eos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14999

Titulli: "Mendimi juaj per grupin TRIX" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga cubase)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14995

Titulli: "vazhdim........." (postuar 30-03-2003 nga LORI84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14994

Titulli: "ndermend'" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga macia_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14993

Titulli: "kerkese per AOp" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga Johny^Bravo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14991

Titulli: "staudio max 3D" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga K19)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14986

Titulli: "FOTO NGA TV SHQIPTARE" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga kacaku basket)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14983

Titulli: "Onomastikë - Etniku dardan dhe horonimi Dardania" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14982

Titulli: "Covic: Do te kete lufte nese Kosova behet e pavarur!!!" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14980

Titulli: "Kthimi në Qetësi" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14978

Titulli: "Nje nuse shqiptare rrembehet ne Nju Jork - E vertete!" (postuar 30-03-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14975

Titulli: "Vritet &quot;Miri i Xhikes&quot;" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Zani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14972

Titulli: "LINDI MEHDIU????????" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14962

Titulli: "Shqiperi - Rusi: 3 -1" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Taulant _NYC)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14954

Titulli: "BESA SHQIPTARE DHE GREKET" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Zorraxhiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14948

Titulli: "Tekste kengesh (Shqip)" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Deejay)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14947

Titulli: "Pyetje për Besimtarët Shqiptarë të Krishterë dhe Islam" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14940

Titulli: "Forza PARMA. Pershendetje te gjithe tifozave te Parmes." (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Parmisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14938

Titulli: "T'ju kontrollojne telefonin e dores ........" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga ReA_8)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14937

Titulli: "Absurditeti i &quot;Drejtesise&quot; shqiptare" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14935

Titulli: "Bisedime të fshehta Meta-Topi" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14932

Titulli: "Si te ndertojme nje network te thjeshte dhe te mbrohemi nga sulmet e Hackers  :buzeqeshje: " (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Sentinus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14931

Titulli: "Evolucioni!Realitet apo nje Perralle e shemtuar!" (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Akus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14930

Titulli: "Spartak Ngjela dhe ZP." (postuar 29-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14929

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Shqiperi : Irlande
 o '1' (4 vota)
 o 'X' (0 vota)
 o '2' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=15060

Sondazh: a do jem AOP un ??????????!!!
 o 'po' (0 vota)
 o 'jo' (3 vota)
 o 'ndoshta' (0 vota)
 o 'nuk e di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14898

Sondazh: ENSTEIN NEWTON?
 o 'ENSTEIN' (2 vota)
 o 'NEWTON' (0 vota)
 o 'SCIENCE IS CRAZY' (0 vota)
 o 'TECHNOPHOBE  :buzeqeshje: ' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14704

Sondazh: A do iknit nga shqiperia nese do hiqeshin vizat
 o 'Po.' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo.' (0 vota)
 o 'Ndoshta.' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14687

Sondazh: Jeni pro nderhyrjes ushtarake ne Irak?
 o 'Pro' (23 vota)
 o 'Kunder' (33 vota)
 o 'Nuk  e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14630

Sondazh: Ciles moshe i perkisni
 o '15-20 vjec' (13 vota)
 o '20-25 vjec' (18 vota)
 o '25-30 vjec' (5 vota)
 o '30-35 vjec' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14558

Sondazh: SKAM
 o 'SH TE MIRE' (1 vota)
 o 'JU LUMTE DORA E VOGEL' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14401

Sondazh: Gjuha e sotme shqipe!
 o 'A përfshinë të gjithë shqiptarët fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe?' (2 vota)
 o 'A duhet të plotësohet ky fjalor?' (7 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14352

Sondazh: Tifoze te kujt skuadre?
 o 'Vllaznia' (6 vota)
 o 'Tirana' (10 vota)
 o 'Flamurtari' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14310

Sondazh: Cili mashkull ju pelqen me shum????
 o 'I bukur...' (2 vota)
 o 'I mencur...' (0 vota)
 o 'Intelegjent..' (5 vota)
 o 'Sexy...' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14304


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

31 03:
 o S_express (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=567

31 03:
 o olti444 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2286

31 03:
 o genc (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2634

31 03:
 o xxxbledixxx (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3811

31 03:
 o nezha (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3805
 o arberi (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3867

31 03:
 o ardy2002 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3928

31 03:
 o edisnarda (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4812

31 03:
 o Memli (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5068

31 03:
 o engjll - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5718

31 03:
 o Bluelife (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6181

31 03:
 o zogu25 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6535

31 03:
 o Bugari (43) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6466

01 04:
 o Ami- (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=37

01 04:
 o JaNI20 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=80
 o elbasan - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=110
 o Tironsja - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=155

01 04:
 o Arber (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=168

01 04:
 o Shpirti (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=389

01 04:
 o P|RAT| (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5778
 o The Dardha (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=473

01 04:
 o scutarino (37) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=545

01 04:
 o ^Triss^ - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=755

01 04:
 o xhelil (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=693

01 04:
 o Sokol SH..U (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=707

01 04:
 o Zera_Nate (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=812

01 04:
 o candymann (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1427

01 04:
 o Astriti (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1280

01 04:
 o mikaela (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1788

01 04:
 o uk_geezer (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2351

01 04:
 o edi number 2 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2904

01 04:
 o Nuri (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3323

01 04:
 o Ahmed (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3374

01 04:
 o jan carlo - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3425

01 04:
 o Me Lef Qeni Rat (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3477

01 04:
 o virgjinesha26 (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3761

01 04:
 o bilbil (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3894
 o juristi (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3893

01 04:
 o Nuri 18 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4350
 o CETARI (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4601


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 24-03-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 164 Anetare te rinj
 o 166 Tema te reja
 o 3,712 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

